# خواص الذهب wael.mchati



## وائل مشاطي (8 مارس 2012)

الذهب ينصهر عند درجة حرارة 980 د م كثافته 19.245 رمزه au
الذهب أكثر المعادن نقلاً للكهرباء لذا يكثرأستعمالها في التوصيلات الألكترونية
الذهب معدن ليس مغناطيسياً 
لايصدأ ولا يتفاعل بالعوامل الجوية ولا يتأكل بل
يحافظ على لمعانه على مر القرون
لا يؤثر فيه إلا مركز من حمض الآزوت وحمض كلور الماء (الماء الملكي)
يستعمل بشكل أساسي لصناعة الحلي و أغراض الطب والصناعات الهندسية 

وفي مجال طلاء المعادن ليس للون وحسب لابل لزيادة ناقلية المعدات الناقلة
للكهرباء كما يستعمل الذهب العالي النقاوة كقوابس لحماية الأفران الكهربائية
وكأقطاب مستقبلة في أجهزة الأشعة السينية والأقمار الصناعية وغيرها 
يمكن أن يرقق الذهب بالطرق الى أن يصبح صفيحة أرق من الورقة بل شفافة
ويمكن لكيلو غرام من الذهب أن يطرق ليصبح صحيفة مساحتها 1.000 متر مربع
ويمكن لكيلو غرام من الذهب أن يسحب ويمد الى طول 1.000 كيلو متر من السلك 
الرفيع ودون أن ينقطع 

سبيكته التي تحوي 70% ذهب 30% فضة تستعمل كسلك للحام البلاتين 
سبيكته التي تحوي 49.5% ذهب و40.5 % بلاتين و 10% حديد 
تستعمل لإنتاج الأسلاك المستخدمة في قياس فرق الجهد الكهربائي
التوقيع الصناعي (وائل أحمد مشاطي) دمشق سوريا​


----------



## eng_hemmat (9 مارس 2012)

u r the best


----------



## محمدالدربهم (24 يونيو 2012)

شكرا اخي وائل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## البحارالسبعة (4 أغسطس 2012)

كور جدا ...... بس نسيت مساهمة الذهب الفعالة باررضاء الزوجة ههههههههههههه


----------

